# More Pareja de Hecho questions



## joshjadavies

Hola,
Has anyone on the forums been able to successfully register as pareja de hecho?
I am trying to go through the process with my British gf in Barcelona. 
We registered as empadronado at the city hall which I believe is step 1 but what I'm having problems with is step 2.

I've read very different info, 1 site said you need to be registered/living together for 1 year, another said 3 years, and another site said the time wasnt important at all, it said you could continue with with the process immediately after registering as empadronado. 

Anyone have more info?


----------



## xabiaxica

joshjadavies said:


> Hola,
> Has anyone on the forums been able to successfully register as pareja de hecho?
> I am trying to go through the process with my British gf in Barcelona.
> We registered as empadronado at the city hall which I believe is step 1 but what I'm having problems with is step 2.
> 
> I've read very different info, 1 site said you need to be registered/living together for 1 year, another said 3 years, and another site said the time wasnt important at all, it said you could continue with with the process immediately after registering as empadronado.
> 
> Anyone have more info?


I've just had a quick look at requirements in different areas & most say that you need to prove 12 months living together in order to register - although I also found info that it can vary from region to region

I think this will be one of those things that you'll have to get directly from the local ayto.


----------



## joshjadavies

xabiachica said:


> I've just had a quick look at requirements in different areas & most say that you need to prove 12 months living together in order to register - although I also found info that it can vary from region to region
> 
> I think this will be one of those things that you'll have to get directly from the local ayto.


Ok thank you, I'll go back this week.


----------



## joshjadavies

I went back to the ayuntamiento today and the lady spoke very quickly and kept pointing me to a sign on the door, so I took a picture of it. Here is what is says:

NOTA INFORMATIVA

A LOS REGISTROS DE TODAS LAS OFICINAS DE ATENCIÓN AL CIUDADANO DEL AYUNTAMIENTO DE BARCELONA

La Ley 25/2010, del 29 de julio, del Libro segundo del Código civil de Cataluña, relativo a la persona i la família (DOGC. 5686 de 5.8.2010) que ha entrado en vigor el 1 de enero de 2011, establece en su artí**** 234-1 que se considera pareja estable cuando dos personas conviven en una comunidad de vida análoga a la matrimonial:

- durante más de dos años ininterrumpidos.
- o si durante la convivencia tienen un jijo en común.
-o si formalizan la relación en escitura pública.

Por la tanto, NO ES NECESARIA LA INSCRIPCIÓN REGISTRAL ni para la constitución, ni para la acreditación de la pareja estable.

En consecuencia, por acuerdo de la Comisión de Gobierno de fecha 21 de diciembre de 2011, se ha suprimido el registro municipal de uniones civiles del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona creado en 1994 y se ha dejado sin efecto su normativa reguladora. Este acuredo se ha publicado en el Boletin Oficial de la Provincia de fecha 22 de diciembre de 2011. Por lo tanto, la supresión entrará en vigor a partir del dia siguiente de esta publicación.

A partir de la entrada en vigor de la supresión del registor municipal de unionies civiles:

- no se admitirá a trámite ninguna solicitud de inscripción.
- si se tramitarán las solicitudes de inscripción presentadas has esa fecha.
- si se tramitarán las solicitudes de certificados del histórico obrante en el registro.
-si se tramitarán las solicitudes de baja de la uniones civiles inscritas.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And the translation, according to Google:

INFORMATION NOTE

A RECORD OF ALL OFFICES OF CITIZEN OF THE CITY OF LONDON

Law 25/2010, of July 29, the second book of the Civil Code of Catalonia on the person i family (DOGC. 5686, 5.8.2010) that entered into force on 1 January 2011, states in Article 234-1 is considered stable relationship when two people live together in a community of life analogous to marriage:

- For more than two consecutive years.
- Or if during jijo coexistence have in common.
-or escitura formalize the relationship in public.

What's So NO REGISTRATION NECESSARY nor for the constitution, or for accreditation partner.

Consequently, by agreement of the Government Commission dated December 21, 2011, the record has been deleted municipal civil unions Barcelona City Council created in 1994 and has rescinded its regulations. This acuredo is published in the Official Provincial Bulletin dated December 22, 2011. Therefore, the removal shall take effect from the day after publication.

Since the entry into force of the abolition of municipal registor civil unionies:

- Not accepted for processing any application for registration.
- If registration process applications submitted have that date.
- If process applications for certificates of registration form included in historical.
-if low handle applications of registered civil unions.

So is it completely cancelled?


----------



## joshjadavies

I supposed I could still fill out the EX-19 and try to apply but now I'm not sure how you prove you are common law? Maybe just with lease contracts or is it not even possible now?


----------



## Calas felices

No such thing as common law. At the moment you either have a civil partnership, are married or shacked up together (common jargon). It appears that you have to demonstrate a formal (recorded ) relationship to satisfy the requirements.


----------



## xabiaxica

Calas felices said:


> No such thing as common law. At the moment you either have a civil partnership, are married or shacked up together (common jargon). It appears that you have to demonstrate a formal (recorded ) relationship to satisfy the requirements.


there _is _such a thing as 'common law' - known as _pareja de hecho - _at least there still is in my region - but you need to prove that you've been together for varying amounts of time before being permitted to register as such

it does look as if Catalunya isn't 'officially' recognising this particular kind of relationship now, though


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Here's some information on it
Barcelona suprime el Registro de Parejas de Hecho - Parainmigrantes.info



> De hecho, tras la aprobación del nuevo Código Civil, la acreditación de la convivencia –no sólo de parejas homosexuales– se puede formalizar mediante una escritura pública o a través de la hoja del padrón siempre y cuando tenga más de dos de antigüedad.


In fact, since the new Civil Law was passed, the registration of common law couples - not only homosexuals - can be formalised through a public deed or using the "Padrón", provided it is of 2 or more years standing.


> La policía sospecha que esta anomalía obedece al hecho de que algunos inmigrantes habían encontrado esta vía para formalizar, presuntamente de un modo artificial, relaciones de pareja que les permitían acreditar el arraigo en España. De ese modo podían iniciar los trámites para la residencia.De hecho, fueron las policías Mossos d’Esquadra y Policía Nacional quienes en una reciente Junta de Seguridad alertaron al Ayuntamiento de Barcelona de que el registro podría estar siendo utilizado para legalizar la residencia de personas recién llegadas


Police suspect that this anomaly is due to the fact that some immigrants had found this route to formalize, allegedly in an artificial way, relationships that allowed them to establish roots in Spain. That way they could start the process for residencia. In fact, it was the Mossos d'Esquadra and National Police, who in a recent meeting about Security warned the City Council that the register could be being used to legalize the residence of recently arrived.


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's some information on it
> Barcelona suprime el Registro de Parejas de Hecho - Parainmigrantes.info
> 
> In fact, since the new Civil Law was passed, the registration of common law couples - not only homosexuals - can be formalised through a public deed or using the "Padrón", provided it is of 2 or more years standing.
> *Police suspect that this anomaly is due to the fact that some immigrants had found this route to formalize, allegedly in an artificial way, relationships that allowed them to establish roots in Spain. That way they could start the process for residencia. In fact, it was the Mossos d'Esquadra and National Police, who in a recent meeting about Security warned the City Council that the register could be being used to legalize the residence of recently arrived*.



which could be why the OP is having problems??


----------



## joshjadavies

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's some information on it
> Barcelona suprime el Registro de Parejas de Hecho - Parainmigrantes.info
> 
> In fact, since the new Civil Law was passed, the registration of common law couples - not only homosexuals - can be formalised through a public deed or using the "Padrón", provided it is of 2 or more years standing.
> Police suspect that this anomaly is due to the fact that some immigrants had found this route to formalize, allegedly in an artificial way, relationships that allowed them to establish roots in Spain. That way they could start the process for residencia. In fact, it was the Mossos d'Esquadra and National Police, who in a recent meeting about Security warned the City Council that the register could be being used to legalize the residence of recently arrived.


So to sum it up, it's been cancelled in Cataluyna. Is there anything stopping me from going to Madrid to register or do you think because my home address is Barcelona they would just say no?


----------



## xabiaxica

joshjadavies said:


> So to sum it up, it's been cancelled in Cataluyna. Is there anything stopping me from going to Madrid to register or do you think because my home address is Barcelona they would just say no?


no, it hasn't been cancelled - but you have to have been on the padrón (together at the same address) in order to register

in my area it's a year I believe

I'm almost certain that you can only register where you live - there'd be no point going anywhere else


----------



## joshjadavies

xabiachica said:


> no, it hasn't been cancelled - but you have to have been on the padrón (together at the same address) in order to register
> 
> in my area it's a year I believe
> 
> I'm almost certain that you can only register where you live - there'd be no point going anywhere else


Ok we did that when we arrived, padronmiento, but I'm still confused, previously after you lived together 1 year you applied for pareja de hecho, then after you received that you could apply for residency using the EX-19. But when I went to apply for pareja de hecho they said I couldn't because its been cancelled. 

I didn't think I could apply for residency without pareja de hecho first?


----------



## joshjadavies

Although we haven't been living together in Barca for 1 year yet we still have a few months to go.


----------



## xabiaxica

joshjadavies said:


> Ok we did that when we arrived, padronmiento, but I'm still confused, previously after you lived together 1 year you applied for pareja de hecho, then after you received that you could apply for residency using the EX-19. But when I went to apply for pareja de hecho they said I couldn't because its been cancelled.
> 
> I didn't think I could apply for residency without pareja de hecho first?


the requirement is 2 years together now according to the link Pesky posted

it seems that they've introduced this to stop immigrants using the _pareja de hecho _as a 'back door' into getting residency - it seems they've pretty effectively closed it


you can't apply for residency as a non-EU citizen with the EX19 unless you are a family member of an EU citizen - which atm you're not


----------



## joshjadavies

xabiachica said:


> the requirement is 2 years together now according to the link Pesky posted
> 
> it seems that they've introduced this to stop immigrants using the pareja de hecho as a 'back door' into get residency - it seems they've pretty effectively closed it


Right but the lady didnt ask me a thing about how long we'd been together. I showed up said I wanted to apply for pareja de hecho and she said its cancelled and pointed to the notice in the wall.


----------



## xabiaxica

joshjadavies said:


> Right but the lady didnt ask me a thing about how long we'd been together. I showed up said I wanted to apply for pareja de hecho and she said its cancelled and pointed to the notice in the wall.



reading between the lines what you posted & what Pesky did, it looks as if you don't have to register as _pareja de hecho (whether that is possible still or not) _- just the fact that you've been on the padrón together for 2 years is enough for the 'union' to be accepted & the 'register' has been effectively closed in that you can't/don't need to register separately to the padrón ...in Catalunya 


either way - you haven't been together on the padrón for 2 years - so you can't apply for residency on that basis

remind me - what visa did you come on? was it a student visa?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I'm not sure what is happening. As far as I can see from a quick look at the link that I posted, the requirements have changed, but it's still possible to get the "pareja de hecho" thing, but it doesn't seem clear to me. Whether you get anywhere by having it, I don't know. I haven't studied the article carefully however. Get a Spanish/ Catalan friend to help you. 
I do know the recognition of the parejo de hecho was largely a PSOE thing and the PP (present central government) are very much against any family unit being anything but a Man and a Women joined together in Holy Matrimony. If they can be dressed in matching outfits of pink v neck jumpers, polo shirts with the Spanish flag embroidered on them very small and tastefully, and loafers with no socks - well, all the better!
They should also try to get an audience with the Pope and visit a pro family rally held periodically in Madrid.

Good luck with that!


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm not sure what is happening. As far as I can see from a quick look at the link that I posted, the requirements have changed, but it's still possible to get the "pareja de hecho" thing, but it doesn't seem clear to me. I haven't studied the article carefully however. Get a Spanish/ Catalan friend to help you. Whether you get anywhere by having it, I don't know.
> I do know the recognition of the pajera de hecho was largely a PSOE thing and the PP (present central government) are very much against any family unit being anything but a Man and a Women joined together in Holy Matrimony. If they can be dressed in matching outfits of pink v neck jumpers, polo shirts with the Spanish flag embroidered on them very small and tastefully, and loafers with no socks - well, all the better!
> They should also try to get an audience with the Pope and visit a pro family rally held periodically in Madrid.



I haven't got time to read the entire thing either - & you're right, it isn't clear

I know that you can register as _pareja de hecho _in my area (coincidentally PSOE) but it does seem that Catalunya isn't allowing this - or is saying that it's not necessary after 2 years & putting a 2 year 'together' requirement in place


----------



## joshjadavies

xabiachica said:


> reading between the lines what you posted & what Pesky did, it looks as if you don't have to register as pareja de hecho (whether that is possible still or not) - just the fact that you've been on the padrón together for 2 years is enough for the 'union' to be accepted & the 'register' has been effectively closed in that you can't/don't need to register separately to the padrón ...in Catalunya
> 
> either way - you haven't been together on the padrón for 2 years - so you can't apply for residency on that basis
> 
> remind me - what visa did you come on? was it a student visa?


Yeah, the reason I'm investigating now is I thought it was 1 year, if it's 2 years I've got some time to wait. 

Currently I'm here on the youth mobility visa. 

So looks like I'll have to look into another visa for my 2nd year.


----------



## xabiaxica

joshjadavies said:


> Yeah, the reason I'm investigating now is I thought it was 1 year, if it's 2 years I've got some time to wait.
> 
> Currently I'm here on the youth mobility visa.
> 
> So looks like I'll have to look into another visa for my 2nd year.


is the mobility visa renewable/extendable from within Spain?


----------



## joshjadavies

xabiachica said:


> is the mobility visa renewable/extendable from within Spain?


Yes but there are 5 points to the visa and you can't qualify for the same thing twice but you can apply for others. For example year 1 you can work, year 2 study or volunteer, but you can't do the same thing 2 consecutive years.


----------



## gus-lopez

Pesky Wesky said:


> If they can be dressed in matching outfits of pink v neck jumpers, polo shirts with the Spanish flag embroidered on them very small and tastefully, and loafers with no socks - well, all the better!
> They should also try to get an audience with the Pope and visit a pro family rally held periodically in Madrid.
> 
> Good luck with that!


I haven't seen too much of that in Orihuela !


----------



## Pesky Wesky

gus-lopez said:


> I haven't seen too much of that in Orihuela !


Try Pozuelo/ Majadahonda/ La Moraleja/ El Soto de Viñuelas and so many other places in Madrid...


----------



## gus-lopez

Pesky Wesky said:


> Try Pozuelo/ Majadahonda/ La Moraleja/ El Soto de Viñuelas and so many other places in Madrid...


Yes, I can imagine . Actually we've been treated to some displays this last week , it being Easter. Mainly in Águilas during the week although I did a car boot yesterday (rastro here as they are all Spanish ) & there were some smartly dressed Madrileños out & about .

Actually didn't there use to be a programme Madrileños por el Mundo , that I've seen bits of somewhere ? :confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, I can imagine . Actually we've been treated to some displays this last week , it being Easter. Mainly in Águilas during the week although I did a car boot yesterday (rastro here as they are all Spanish ) & there were some smartly dressed Madrileños out & about .
> 
> Actually didn't there use to be a programme Madrileños por el Mundo , that I've seen bits of somewhere ? :confused2:


Yes!
It's a very successful programme format started by someone in TeleMadrid and that has been copied all over the place. I think there's one on tve 1 called Españoles en el mundo.


----------



## ExpatWannabee

This issue is also of great concern to me since, after several years of planning and research, my partner and I are finally preparing to move to Valencia in September. Like the OP, I am a Canadian male whereas my partner is a British-born female with dual Canadian/EU citizenship. We have been living together (unmarried) in Toronto for the past 16 years.

I should note that after all of these years of research, we are probably more confused about how to get Spanish residency than we were at the start, thanks to the shifting terrain of Spanish law, interpretations of Spanish law, Catch-22 regulations etc. but I guess that just puts us in the same situation as everyone else trying to become a Spanish resident. 

I understand that it should be easy (albeit bureaucratic) for my partner to gain residency (subject to meeting financial and health care requirements) since she has an EU passport. But I also understand (correctly?) that for me to qualify as her dependent (and therefore for residency) we would have to get a Pareja de Hecha. 

My question is, does our life together in Canada meet the requirement that you have to live together for a year or two (or whatever) before applying for a Pareja? Or does that "living together" have to take place in Valencia? If so, how would I ever qualify for a Pareja, since, as a Canadian I can only stay in Spain for 90 days without having a residency permit -- which I couldn't get without a Pareja.

Am I caught in a Catch-22 or is there a way out, preferably one that does not involved getting married?


----------



## joshjadavies

ExpatWannabee said:


> This issue is also of great concern to me since, after several years of planning and research, my partner and I are finally preparing to move to Valencia in September. Like the OP, I am a Canadian male whereas my partner is a British-born female with dual Canadian/EU citizenship. We have been living together (unmarried) in Toronto for the past 16 years.
> 
> I should note that after all of these years of research, we are probably more confused about how to get Spanish residency than we were at the start, thanks to the shifting terrain of Spanish law, interpretations of Spanish law, Catch-22 regulations etc. but I guess that just puts us in the same situation as everyone else trying to become a Spanish resident.
> 
> I understand that it should be easy (albeit bureaucratic) for my partner to gain residency (subject to meeting financial and health care requirements) since she has an EU passport. But I also understand (correctly?) that for me to qualify as her dependent (and therefore for residency) we would have to get a Pareja de Hecha.
> 
> My question is, does our life together in Canada meet the requirement that you have to live together for a year or two (or whatever) before applying for a Pareja? Or does that "living together" have to take place in Valencia? If so, how would I ever qualify for a Pareja, since, as a Canadian I can only stay in Spain for 90 days without having a residency permit -- which I couldn't get without a Pareja.
> 
> Am I caught in a Catch-22 or is there a way out, preferably one that does not involved getting married?


So far it's been my experience that you need to live in Spain together for 2 years, your previous time together doesn't seem to be relevant. You have to register at the ajuntamiento (city hall) when you arrive and then after 2 years you can apply for residency via your partner. 

It also doesn't seem to matter if you are living here legally or not. 

However, in different parts of Spain the amount of time living together changes from 1 to 2 years and I've also heard of people being able to use their time together in a different country as proof but it didn't work for me in Barcelona at all. 

Best idea is go to the ajuntamiento and ask or get married


----------



## joshjadavies

ExpatWannabee said:


> This issue is also of great concern to me since, after several years of planning and research, my partner and I are finally preparing to move to Valencia in September. Like the OP, I am a Canadian male whereas my partner is a British-born female with dual Canadian/EU citizenship. We have been living together (unmarried) in Toronto for the past 16 years.
> 
> I should note that after all of these years of research, we are probably more confused about how to get Spanish residency than we were at the start, thanks to the shifting terrain of Spanish law, interpretations of Spanish law, Catch-22 regulations etc. but I guess that just puts us in the same situation as everyone else trying to become a Spanish resident.
> 
> I understand that it should be easy (albeit bureaucratic) for my partner to gain residency (subject to meeting financial and health care requirements) since she has an EU passport. But I also understand (correctly?) that for me to qualify as her dependent (and therefore for residency) we would have to get a Pareja de Hecha.
> 
> My question is, does our life together in Canada meet the requirement that you have to live together for a year or two (or whatever) before applying for a Pareja? Or does that "living together" have to take place in Valencia? If so, how would I ever qualify for a Pareja, since, as a Canadian I can only stay in Spain for 90 days without having a residency permit -- which I couldn't get without a Pareja.
> 
> Am I caught in a Catch-22 or is there a way out, preferably one that does not involved getting married?


How's it going with the pareja de hecho process?


----------



## ExpatWannabee

Since it seems clear that we'll need to live in Spain for two years before applying for a pareja de hecho, I've stopped pursuing that route. Instead, I've been trying to figure out how to get a residencia on the basis of being the common-law/civil union spouse of an EU citizen.

I sent an e-mail about this to the Spanish consulate in Toronto and was surprised by two things. The first was the speed of the response. I sent my e-mail at 6 pm. one evening after the consulate had closed for the day and received a response at 8:02 am the next morning. The second surprise was the candour of the official in admitting that basically she also didn't understand what the procedure was for getting recognition of common-law status when you're from a country that doesn't register such relationships. But she suggested that when I apply for residencia in Valencia I should take documents such as: proof of the same residence, the same bank accounts, mortgages, investments -- and it MIGHT work.

I've read elsewhere that as long as you apply for residencia before your 90 days are up, and walk around with a photocopy of the application, you can stay in the country until you're informed of a decision on the application. I'll check if that's true when we get to Valencia in the fall, but even if it's not, we can always pop over to England for a bit and reset the clock for another 90 days in Spain.

And as you say, and so did the women at the consulate , we can always get married -- although that would be a very last resort for us. We've only known each other 40 years so we wouldn't want to tie the knot until we're sure that the relationship will work!!!!!


----------



## melissa20001

ExpatWannabee said:


> we can always pop over to England for a bit and reset the clock for another 90 days in Spain.


The clock does not "reset". The law is 90 days in, 90 days out.


----------



## joshjadavies

melissa20001 said:


> The clock does not "reset". The law is 90 days in, 90 days out.


Completely true but I have so many North American friends that seem to get away with this all the time. I have 1 American friend who's been here 6 years and hasn't been caught yet (knock on wood). She even goes back to the states atleast once a year.


----------



## joshjadavies

ExpatWannabee said:


> Since it seems clear that we'll need to live in Spain for two years before applying for a pareja de hecho, I've stopped pursuing that route. Instead, I've been trying to figure out how to get a residencia on the basis of being the common-law/civil union spouse of an EU citizen.
> 
> I sent an e-mail about this to the Spanish consulate in Toronto and was surprised by two things. The first was the speed of the response. I sent my e-mail at 6 pm. one evening after the consulate had closed for the day and received a response at 8:02 am the next morning. The second surprise was the candour of the official in admitting that basically she also didn't understand what the procedure was for getting recognition of common-law status when you're from a country that doesn't register such relationships. But she suggested that when I apply for residencia in Valencia I should take documents such as: proof of the same residence, the same bank accounts, mortgages, investments -- and it MIGHT work.
> 
> I've read elsewhere that as long as you apply for residencia before your 90 days are up, and walk around with a photocopy of the application, you can stay in the country until you're informed of a decision on the application. I'll check if that's true when we get to Valencia in the fall, but even if it's not, we can always pop over to England for a bit and reset the clock for another 90 days in Spain.
> 
> And as you say, and so did the women at the consulate , we can always get married -- although that would be a very last resort for us. We've only known each other 40 years so we wouldn't want to tie the knot until we're sure that the relationship will work!!!!!


Do you still have the email address for the consulate?


----------



## ExpatWannabee

Yes, the person I dealt with was Josephina Lopez Panete and her e-mail address is: [email protected]


----------



## joshjadavies

ExpatWannabee said:


> Yes, the person I dealt with was Josephina Lopez Panete and her e-mail address is: [email protected]


I'm happy and surprised you had good luck with Josefina, to me she was the devil reincarnated as a Spanish woman in Toronto. I've talked to many people who have said the same. I have to send her an email now so I hope I have the same luck as you.


----------



## ExpatWannabee

Maybe she's better in writing. Some people are just like that. Good luck.


----------



## LordLuckbox

joshjadavies said:


> Yeah, the reason I'm investigating now is I thought it was 1 year, if it's 2 years I've got some time to wait.
> 
> Currently I'm here on the youth mobility visa.
> 
> So looks like I'll have to look into another visa for my 2nd year.


Hi joshjadavies,

I am also canadian, also here on a youth mobility visa and want to register for pareja de hecho with a EU-citizen who lives in Barcelona.. Since your post is already a bit older I wanted to ask you if you had success.


----------

